# Armory Import funzt nicht



## Archonex (9. April 2008)

Ich habe feststellen müssen, dass Chars deren Name mit einem Apostroph geschrieben werden
scheinbar vom Armory nicht importiert werden können.

Bei 2 von meinen Chars (Nexx und Immanis) hats ganz normal funktioniert.
Bei "Ârchon" streikt der Import  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

